# Krystal Kleen Detail Brake Away Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Brake Away Review from Krystal Kleen Detail*

*WHAT IS IT?

BRAKE AWAY... Non Acid Wheel Cleaner

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

An alkaline based wheel cleaner that is highly concentrated and powerful enough to the most stubborn soiling. Can be diluted up to 20:1 depending on soiling. I deal allrounder for general valeting work and maintenance details.

Not for use on polished, bare metal or other sensitive finishes.

Supplied with trigger spray

PRICE.

500ml.....£7.99 + £4.50 Postage.
1lt.........£11.99 + £8.50 Postage.
5lt.........£23.99 + £8.50 Postage.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Toyota IQ2 2010 Model.. Wheel Backs.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Smell chemical and made me think of windolean... mind a lot of things seam to do that to me.

The Sample i had i went with 1:1 ratio.

Dirty Wheel...










Quick application and run around with the large Envy style detailing brush...










Nicely Done... Only wish i had Dirtier alloys to test this on but mine is running on steel wheels.

I know there is some brake residue in the recessed corners there but the brush used is a soft brush after all and caked on brake dust can be a nightmare to remove from such recesses.

So a little more firmer brush...










All the remaining wheels can up just as good with the first hit using the firmer brush removing all brake dust etc from the recesses.

When doing the wheels i also sprayed the tyre rims on the backs and a brush round and a huge amount of black and oily grime came out, imagine a good degreaser in the mix there left tyres clean.

Now i did all 4 wheels fronts also but they were fairly clean to start with and still had about 50ml left in the 250ml bottle i had made up from the 75ml sample for the 1:1 ratio.

Since i had this left and the wheels off i removed the muck from the back of the wheel arches the spot directly behind the wheels you cant get without an underbody lance or taking wheels off this only done as so impressed with how much degreasing the wheel cleaner had done to the tyres.

PROS.

Does exactly what it says, cleans the wheels a treat.
Variable mix ratio dependent on contamination levels.
Reasonable Value and good value in Larger Sizes.

CONS.

Postage Cost pushes you to ordering larger size as only available online.
Possible respiratory irritant ( ar they not all ) Example below...

CONCLUSION.

Effective Wheel Cleaner that can be mixed at different ratio's for different levels of contamination.

I will say one thing dont breath in the vapour as mine was a sample it did not have the health and safety blurb on it and from my experience especially as i used an Autosmart atomizer as i say it was only in a sample bottle, one brief whiff of the blown back spray instant cough ... had it happen once more but that time i got a few inhalations and instant coughing fit

Big Thank You to Krystal Kleen Detail for the Sample to test.

SUPPLIER AND WEBSITE.*

http://www.krystalkleendetail.co.uk/


----------

